# The dread "where the heck did my Lens Profiles disappear to" question



## Ellis Vener (Feb 25, 2018)

Operating System: OS X 10.13.3
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): Lightroom Classic CC release 7.2

A lot of my lens profiles are now missing in action. If they are in a existing folder on my computer, how do I reconnect them to Lightroom Classic CC?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Feb 25, 2018)

Have you selected a raw file? Lens profiles are file type specific, and most profiles are for raw only. If you are editing a jpeg you'll only have a handful of profiles.


----------



## Zenon (Feb 25, 2018)

What is it set to? I was instructed to keep it at Default. This is how I add a missing lens. I only needed it once when LR did not automatically recognize at TC attached to a lens. 


Click on Setup - Reset Lens Profile Defaults. Make sure it does this. Double check it.   

In the Lens Correction palette find the lens in Make and then Model 

Setup automatically changes to Custom.

Click on Setup and then on Save New Lens Profile Defaults.

Setup switches back to Default and new lens has been added. Now it will find it no matter which camera you are using.


----------

